# [APP] Chromium Browser for Snapdragon <nightlies>



## invisiblek

Hey everyone, CodeAurora has a project called Chromium Browser for Snapdragon
I decided to build it, because MOAR options are good!
And its optimized for snapdragon, so...that's always good...
Seems to run fine *This thing is FAST!*
I haven't had a ton of time to mess with it, but I figured why not share?

They call it SWE_Browser (Snapdragon Web Engine Browser)

I'll be syncing and building automated nightlies of this, at least for a bit, to see how it progresses.

*Nothing here is my work, its simply a sync and build of CodeAurora's repository.*

Nightlies can be downloaded from here:
http://invisiblek.or...for_snapdragon/
or
http://goo.im/devs/invisiblek/chromium_for_snapdragon/

They should build around 4:00pm CST daily.

Screenshots:
http://i.imgur.com/klBR1bu.png
http://i.imgur.com/Nud5PZq.png
http://i.imgur.com/8rnvgK0.png
http://i.imgur.com/kNhSR1o.png

Enjoy!


----------



## bwarner479

Wow! Very fast... I'm excited to see where this goes too. Thanks for building it and sharing with us. I'm having fun with these bleeding edge projects. I have your 3.4 kernel and will give that a spin too later today. I appreciate all you've done for us with the d2vzw!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goldsmitht

Fast, but found a few pages that loaded AA little off center (ESPN for one) as well as video sound kept playing after video done 
Otherwise, this thing is fast!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ThehulKK

Not a big issue, but is it there going to be flash support on this browser?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chad.goodman

fyi - invisi...
got the same app emailed to me directly from a qualcomm employee
the version i shared did not come from here or you- so please stop accusing me of kanging this app from you..its not even ur work.

k-thanks-bye


----------



## masri1987

lol ^^^ --- da fuq?


----------



## samsgun357

I'm in, let's test drive this bitch!

Edit:holy crap that's fast! I'm so stoked.

id est quod est


----------



## invisiblek

chad.goodman said:


> fyi - invisi...
> got the same app emailed to me directly from a qualcomm employee
> the version i shared did not come from here or you- so please stop accusing me of kanging this app from you..its not even ur work.
> 
> k-thanks-bye


Amazing how a day after I post something, you magically acquire the exact same thing from an unidentified source. Meh. Carry on

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## indyssee

Thanks, invisiblek. This is by far the fastest browser I've used. On 3g, pages load almost at the speed of 4g on other browsers. I hope they continue to develop this and add a few features, like bookmarks and downloads. Then it will hands down be the best.


----------



## legacystar

My only problem with chrome for android is there is no way to set the default zoom level. Everything is always zoomed out and to small.


----------



## Droidx316

indyssee said:


> Thanks, invisiblek. This is by far the fastest browser I've used. On 3g, pages load almost at the speed of 4g on other browsers. I hope they continue to develop this and add a few features, like bookmarks and downloads. Then it will hands down be the best.


 it has bookmarks option if that's what you mean.


----------



## invisiblek

chad.goodman said:


> fyi - invisi...
> got the same app emailed to me directly from a qualcomm employee
> the version i shared did not come from here or you- so please stop accusing me of kanging this app from you..its not even ur work.
> 
> k-thanks-bye


You could have at least modified your apk so that the md5sum didn't match the one I posted.
You're too funny.

Not to mention the filenames are the same. I find it hard to believe the Qualcomm developer would name it the same as I did, since that's not how its named when it comes out of the build.

LOL


----------



## landshark

chad.goodman said:


> fyi - invisi...
> got the same app emailed to me directly from a qualcomm employee
> the version i shared did not come from here or you- so please stop accusing me of kanging this app from you..its not even ur work.
> 
> k-thanks-bye


"Pics or it didn't happen" seems to be appropriate here. If you are going to accuse a recognized developer of something, you'd better be able to back it up with proof. And invisiblek wrote in his OP this is not his work. So not sure why you felt the need to point it out. If you have proof, bring it to the staff's attention. If not, please keep the drama off the forums.


----------



## yarly

I think chad needs a demonstration of how md5sums work and compiling.

Each time you build the source for something the md5sum will change because it's tied to the system time it was built (aside from hardware as well). For example, compile this with g++.


Code:


<br />
[email protected]: /cygdrive/r$<br />
$ g++ -o test test.cpp<br />
<br />
[email protected]: /cygdrive/r$<br />
$ md5sum.exe test<br />
4bb89a45279c28c05dc0137f3fb35ae4 *test<br />

Note the md5sum and compile again.



Code:


[email protected]: /cygdrive/r$<br />
$ g++ -o test test.cpp<br />
<br />
[email protected]: /cygdrive/r$<br />
$ md5sum.exe test<br />
160e56d907554ba110ca9c0e15009f62 *test

Anyways, that leaves one of 2 options.

1) No one compiled it and the apk came directly from someone else that shared it after they built it.

2) invisiblek compiled it and someone else took credit that's too lazy to run configure/make/etc. Md5 hash collisions are much likely than other hashes, but in the realm of building and having 2 matching ones, you're more likely to win the lottery.

Since invisiblek knows how to compile, build and follow directions, I am siding with #2.

Knock it off Chad and take the whining somewhere else please.


----------



## sageDieu

so uh *cough* any better way to follow this project other than this thread? e.g. get actual changelogs and such.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## B3L13V3

sageDieu said:


> so uh *cough* any better way to follow this project other than this thread? e.g. get actual changelogs and such.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


I believe the changelogs are within the app settings/about this build.


----------



## WhataSpaz

Lemme peep this really quick


----------



## TenderloinShadow

ok, so... all drama aside (and invisi, I got your back in this), this sounds like an amazing project. gonna try it out myself soon.


----------



## goblue13579

Question: Can the optimizations in this build be merged into mainline chrome for android? I love how snappy this browser is but I'm hooked on chrome sync for open tabs and whatnot.

Are the optimizations in the libraries? Something that could be put into regular chrome with a package re-signing or something?


----------



## yarly

goblue13579 said:


> Question: Can the optimizations in this build be merged into mainline chrome for android? I love how snappy this browser is but I'm hooked on chrome sync for open tabs and whatnot.
> 
> Are the optimizations in the libraries? Something that could be put into regular chrome with a package re-signing or something?


 chrome isn't open source, chromium is.


----------



## sbattosai

Are you guys able to download anything through this browser? I tried the first version and the one from Sunday and downloading a file doesn't work... 
Thanks.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sageDieu

sbattosai said:


> Are you guys able to download anything through this browser? I tried the first version and the one from Sunday and downloading a file doesn't work...
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


same here, doesnt appear to be picking up the download intent. I'm sure it'll be fixed in a future build.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goblue13579

yarly said:


> chrome isn't open source, chromium is.


Right I know, but chrome is built from the chromium project. So, if Code Aurora were to submit these changes to chromium, in theory they would filter into chrome, no?

Also, I was wondering if someone could hack apart the chrome apk and paste in the optimizations somehow. Grossly oversimplified I know, but that would be ideal.


----------



## yarly

goblue13579 said:


> Right I know, but chrome is built from the chromium project. So, if Code Aurora were to submit these changes to chromium, in theory they would filter into chrome, no?
> 
> Also, I was wondering if someone could hack apart the chrome apk and paste in the optimizations somehow. Grossly oversimplified I know, but that would be ideal.


The time it takes to reverse engineer ARM assembly code back into C++ and then attempt to do what you proposed would take longer than it would for whomever to commit those updates back to Chrome.

Reversing such code is also not fun. C is not so bad, C++ is. Also attempting to patch from a binary is near impossible without knowing what is in it from code.


----------



## atamagaokashii

Any big changes recently? The changelog in the about page hasn't changed ever lol. I am noticing some speed increases, but no download ability yet.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## samsgun357

No more new builds? Last on goo is 3/16.

id est quod est


----------



## invisiblek

samsgun357 said:


> No more new builds? Last on goo is 3/16.
> 
> id est quod est


Been afk for a week. Will be for another week. I'll investigate when I get home or if I get a minute

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droidx316

Still doesn't download files?
Bugger is fast as hell though.Will use it as my primary browser once you can download and save files from it.

[©Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 Verizon 4G LTE Powered by ZeroLemon 7000mah Extended Battery!!©]


----------



## lobsterboy

Droidx316 said:


> Still doesn't download files?
> Bugger is fast as hell though.Will use it as my primary browser once you can download and save files from it.
> 
> [©Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 Verizon 4G LTE Powered by ZeroLemon 7000mah Extended Battery!!©]


Fast is right. I wish someone would come up with a Tegra version.

Sent from my Transformer using Tapatalk 2


----------



## razorloves

just synced and built it. still no downloading capability. man is this thing fast though.


----------



## invisiblek

builds are live again (new one up), i think i turned this off with plans to do weeklies and never turned that on, they are back on nightlies for now


----------



## locozildjiangodx

Nice job Invisiblek! This thing is fast as crap!

Can I make a request to add a feature to open new tabs in background (like Dolphin)?


----------



## maxxed

invisiblek said:


> builds are live again (new one up), i think i turned this off with plans to do weeklies and never turned that on, they are back on nightlies for now


Hey any plans for a new update?


----------

